# Wanting Another Fur-Baby



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I am officially moving into a home of my own in January! It has been decided by all in my family that my lab mix and beagle/husky will be staying with my family (Motomo is attached to my aunt, Tattonka is very attached to my father). For the better interest of them and to save them on stress by leaving them in a familiar setting with the person they truly care about, I am only keeping Dakoda and Kaliska (my kitten) with me. The house is actually 5 houses up the street from where I currently live with my parents and aunt, so I will still be very nearby and will not need to worry about petsitting. Of course, Dakoda is my constant companion and I never go anywhere without her.
The home is set at a very low payment rate, and with all the math I will still have enough money and time to not only have Koda but to take in another shepherd. Which is where this post comes in 
I am hoping to find a sable or pure black male shepherd, preferably german working lines. He does not, however, have to be registered since he will just be a companion and possibly guard/watchdog. I walk 5 miles every weekday, and 10 on weekends. I also have it planned to put Dakoda in herding, which I may also place the new shepherd in to give him a job. I would prefer him to be at least a year and a half to two years old. Of course an even temperament and friendly with other animals is a must.  
If anyone knows a breeder in Georgia who has a shepherd that fits what I am looking for that is reasonably priced, or has one themselves, please let me know  Of course it doesn't have to be immediately xD I just feel like beginning my search now gives me more time to find the shepherd who would do best with me and Dakoda.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

Lots of worthy, beautiful GSD's in GA shelters that need adopting !!!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ohmygosh, there are WONDERFUL rescue dogs in georgia and florida.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya I know! I plan on adopting one when I turn 18 next July, however since I am not 18 yet I cannot adopt a shelter or rescue dog


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

no but your parents can adopt a shelter dog in their name and sign him/her over to you when you're 18. Especially if you pay the adoption fee and vet bills! Thats what we did with one of my cats. I paid the adoption fee after i picked out my furball, my parents officially adopted her and i was responsible for all vet bills. Once i turned 18, they wrote up a paper stating i was her legal owner and had been responsible for vet bills since her adoption date. Signed and notorized. Could probably do it that way.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmmm I think I'll check into that with the local shelters then.


----------

